# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Định nghĩa một phân số

## damynghebaoan

nhờ member giúp giải bài tập này:
khai báo một phân số a/b với a,b là số nguyên.
nhập/in ra giá trị phân số a/b
hàm cộng 2 phân số
in ra phân số tối giản.

thank

----------


## qnhan10a3

Bài này quá đơn giản trong lập trình bạn chiệu khó tìm chút trên google là ra ngay, code do bạn tìm dc hay viết ra thì mới chính là của bạn anh em trong diễn đàn sẽ ko ai giải bài này giúp bạn đâu theo mình nghĩ là như vậy đó

----------


## lehuan_138

Trong C không tồn tại dạng phân số, mà Bạn phải tạo ra kiểu cấu trúc trong đó gồm 2 phần tử số, và mẫu số là số nguyên. Mình có làm bài này rồi, có gì hôm sau mình gửi cho Bạn ha.
Bye nhé.

----------

